# House Mix free Download



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Havent really had time to upload or even record any thing since the last one i put up, as that got a good response and i got around 30PMs asking for more i made the effort on a recent play out and recorded a set :

http://www.mediafire.com/?uey5r1nyojr

Enjoy :thumb:

Oh i also have some fully hosted (my self and two other guys in our production collective) pod casts coming soon for you guys to subscribe to, it will be a monthly instalment..... just editing the first one now.


----------



## skipov (Oct 9, 2008)

cheers james sounds good,wiil be listening to this a fair bit i think.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

skipov said:


> cheers james sounds good,wiil be listening to this a fair bit i think.


Thanks :thumb: hope you enjoy it.


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Cheers James, :thumb:

i'll be keeping an eye out for more of these mixes from you in the near future hopefully and the podcasts too, and get myself a nice wee cataloge of JamesB mixes :thumb:

Bill


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

What i will also do is offer the first of our Disfunktional promo CDs (these are going to be the nuts full 2 disc job with proper "hedkandi" style case and so on) the first 100 subscribers to our pod casts will get these free! (there not for resale, or for the GP really there for promotors and so on), il put the link up a couple of days early on here to give you all a chance, before any mention on radio (as they will be gone in a flash then) 

Thanks for the support 

James B


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

get me a link now i want to join that mix is right up my street


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Listened to it a few times. Nice funky mix, great that it's free :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice one James :thumb:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Woohoo downloading now cant wait.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Well that bumped that up a bit its had 100 more Dl's since i posted up on here, 

Hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Got a Bollocking for downloading at work ... so feckin what. Have enjoyed listening to it very much.


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice one james :thumb: On the pod for my hols next week.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks James. Just downloaded and it sounds superb.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Amazing mix James !!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Another great JamesB mix 

I need another......


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Another great JamesB mix
> 
> I need another......


+ 1 get back on the decks


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Would live not be better for you guys?

Im on 4-6 (drive time) tomorrow 104.7fm if your around London, www.subjam.fm on the web  il line up a big show


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

cheers for sharing the mix, nice selection of tunes. never heard that version of delirium silence before, was pleasantly surprised when it came in 

keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

james b said:


> Would live not be better for you guys?
> 
> Im on 4-6 (drive time) tomorrow 104.7fm if your around London, www.subjam.fm on the web  il line up a big show


dam you im in work :wall:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Aint you got a radio at work


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

james b said:


> Aint you got a radio at work


actually NO :lol: we have the music channels on 2 huge tv's and i live up north mate so couldnt get you on radio anyway


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> actually NO :lol: we have the music channels on 2 huge tv's and i live up north mate so couldnt get you on radio anyway


If i remember il record it, just for you :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

thank you James


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Radio jobby sounded ace. When are you putting on podcasts?


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

downloading as im typing this !

cheers


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Downloaded and sounding great!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys



flyfs6 said:


> Radio jobby sounded ace. When are you putting on podcasts?


Pod Casts will be very very soon, we are 80% finished on the first one, it was ment to be ready for the 1st of the month but being the first there are always a few hickups


----------



## stevenc89 (Apr 8, 2009)

james b 

I only come on this forum every once and a while when i am in work 
but i have to say this mix is abslutly amazing!! 

how did you get into the mixing business? I have always wanted to buy a mixing programme for the pc and try it out but they are like £800.

Stevenc89


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sweet - cheers bud downloading at the mo. Caught you on subjam t'other day, very cool. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

stevenc89 said:


> james b
> 
> I only come on this forum every once and a while when i am in work
> but i have to say this mix is abslutly amazing!!
> ...


Well i have two older brothers and as a kid 10-12 i used to get home from school (while they where at collage/work) and bust out on there decks  (that track "people of the universe got some serious play back then they used to go nuts when they came home and i had there tunes all over the floor :tumbleweed: but as i got older they started teaching me, and from there i just carried on, its more a hobby than anything else, some time off from cars and wax etc 

Im not using a comp based mixing program tho, that was done on a pair of Pioneer CDJ1000 and a DJM800, i use Serato some times too (look it up on Youtube, it gives you the best of both world IMO, advantages of Comp based, with the realness and hands on control of real djing



ade33 said:


> Sweet - cheers bud downloading at the mo. Caught you on subjam t'other day, very cool. :thumb:


Thanks :thumb: Il be on Tomorrow 12-2 in the day, if its all up and running properly (there having alot of tecs at the moment


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

james b said:


> Il be on Tomorrow 12-2 in the day


Looking like another long lunch for me tomorrow then........ :thumb:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Anymore of the same James?

Bloody superb!!

Feel as if I am back in the Sub Club.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Bump, James anymore?

Old or new.

Pretty please?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry for my lack of mixes guys, im just super busy, i will record a set from one of the clubs im playing at over the bank holiday, i have loads of sets including one at Gatecrasher


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Gatecrasher sounds a bit trancy to me!!

Remember this old buffer is pushin 41!!


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

funky house london style on i tunes free podcast is good !


----------

